# Lake Ladue



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

I have fished this lake a few times but dont really know much about it. I'm really pumped about fishing the Ladue Tourn Series and am looking forward to doing some prefishing. Unfortuanatly for me my boat doesnt scoot along very fast and I havent really had the chance to explore the lake very well. I havent gone very far under the bridge. I was just wondering if anyone had any advice on were to fish or if going to the other side of the bridge was worth the trip or not.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Zach,

I see you and Jeff are number 42 on the list. I think that must be an omen! If Jeff has a trolling motor then you can use ours too and that will speed you guys up a little.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

fish are scattered all over this lake right now....but def. worth making the trip, just make sure you can make it back.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ill eather be there this weekend or at eastbranch


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Reelson said:


> I have fished this lake a few times but dont really know much about it. I'm really pumped about fishing the Ladue Tourn Series and am looking forward to doing some prefishing. Unfortuanatly for me my boat doesnt scoot along very fast and I havent really had the chance to explore the lake very well. I havent gone very far under the bridge. I was just wondering if anyone had any advice on were to fish or if going to the other side of the bridge was worth the trip or not.


I'm excited about the tournament series at LaDue as well . I've been out a few times without any luck . With the water starting to warm , so should the action .


----------

